# Floral ... "Poppies in the Garden"



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

"Garden Poppies" ..... Hot of the brushes! Mixed media! Oil painting on acrylic x


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Beautiful work. What a talent you have.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Wow! They are beautiful.


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful.... so delicate nearly like watercolour. I would love to paint like that. You have a lovely loose style. Well done


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

So pretty, love the bright colors.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful artwork.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

These are really good, I love poppies and have several large pictures in my sitting room.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful, love poppies.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Gorgeous. That talent of our members never stops amazing me.


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Beautiful, love poppies.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone for up building comments! They are appreciated! x


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Stunning. A beautiful piece of artwork. You're very talented.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow. How talented are you!!


----------



## Rainny (Dec 15, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful...love the colors....love the flowers....love the size and shape you used...you are very gifted and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful, love it!


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi, Beautiful work, so jealous of your talent! Just started painting myself so am intrigued. Do you mean oil paint on an acrylic "canvas" (a piece of acrylic stuff) or painted in acrylic paint and then over-painted/highlighted with oil paint? I'm just down the road in Coventry - do you know of any good classes locally?


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

" A Masterpiece for sure"..Beautiful!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

You are a very talented painter! Wish I had that skill.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

How beautiful! Red poppies are one of my favourite flowers, and you have certainly done them justice here.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

How beautiful! Red poppies are one of my favourite flowers, and you have certainly done them justice here.


----------



## sblp (Feb 10, 2012)

Absolutely devine!!!! I envy those that have this amazing skill. Thanks so much for posting for us to see.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

You are so talented!

Hazel


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful, such talent.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

I just love your work. Beautiful.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow is that pretty. You are very talented. That would brighten up any house it was put into. Including mine.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Beautiful !!!!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Beautiful work. What a talent you have.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely work, I admire your talent! The flowers are so beautiful.
Dot


----------



## Ctown Nana (Apr 19, 2013)

Phew---beautiful painting and amazing talent!!!!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love,love, love it!!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

Truly beautiful.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Love it! You are a talented painter.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Stunning, love the design


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Love those poppies I remember them growing wild near our house when I was a child.You did a very good job with your shadows and your lights . I cant paint any more because of a type of palsy I have but flowers were my favorite,please post your next ones.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

May I thank you all for your really lovely comments! ... Wonderful to have such encouragement xxx love this KP forum with such nice people on it! Warmest love x


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

glnwhi said:


> Love those poppies I remember them growing wild near our house when I was a child.You did a very good job with your shadows and your lights . I cant paint any more because of a type of palsy I have but flowers were my favorite,please post your next ones.


Thank you so much for your encouraging observation comments! .... I,m sorry to hear that your not able to paint anymore! Must be very frustrating at times for you! & hope your able to still knit or craft in some other way! .. xx it's nice that we can take pleasure & enjoy each other's God given Talents & Gifts! xx


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow, Krissy, you never cease to amaze me with your talents. I love the way you've set your flowers; not just put into the middle of a page. You are a wonderful artist in all that you do. Brilliant work. x


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## fehlkmama (Sep 26, 2013)

Beautiful work. Love it!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Wonderful! So cheery - love the colors.


----------



## Elvi (Jul 9, 2014)

I love the picture. Poppies are one of my favorite flowers. Most of my pictures are flower pictures in my house.


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

I adore poppies so think this picture is stunning I am about as artistic as a brick


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> Wow, Krissy, you never cease to amaze me with your talents. I love the way you've set your flowers; not just put into the middle of a page. You are a wonderful artist in all that you do. Brilliant work. x


 Bless you Chris! & thanks! I just love painting & just go with how I feel! And used flowers out of the garden, and love my garden too! This is a commission painting for my new neighbour! x


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

very beautiful. I love poppies and pansy too


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Love poppies x your painting is gorgeous so realistic, love it :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Bless you Chris! & thanks! I just love painting & just go with how I feel! And used flowers out of the garden, and love my garden too! This is a commission painting for my new neighbour! x


My GD and I decides to press poppy petals to make laminated bookmarks for some of the Elderly Sisters in the Congregation. Unfortunately, once dry, they had lost their vibrant colours and just looked like muddy blobs; so of course next best thing..... finger painting the bright red petals into flower shapes. We added forget-me-nots and fern leaves and of course They were loved just as much.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> My GD and I decides to press poppy petals to make laminated bookmarks for some of the Elderly Sisters in the Congregation. Unfortunately, once dry, they had lost their vibrant colours and just looked like muddy blobs; so of course next best thing..... finger painting the bright red petals into flower shapes. We added forget-me-nots and fern leaves and of course They were loved just as much.


You,ll have to take some photo,s next time you do them, as the book marks sound georgeous! .... Chris! Your GD must really love doing crafty things with you! Big hugs x


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is gorgeous. Reminds me of the France popppy fields.


----------



## knitneedle (Mar 20, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful work. I have those exact double orange poppies in ny garden! Anyone want any seeds?


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

knitneedle said:


> Absolutely beautiful work. I have those exact double orange poppies in ny garden! Anyone want any seeds?


Thank you so much for your kindness! x


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Gorgeous artwork. Poppies are one of my favorite flowers. You are extremely talented. Thank you for sharing such beautiful work.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## zoya1148 (Mar 26, 2011)

Stunning``beautiful work.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you for taking time to look at my art work! Appreciate your lovely comments xx


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work &#128158;


----------

